# Baking/bicarbonate soda gender test?



## mum2jaydon

Has anyone tried this method? Was it right for you?


----------



## biscuits104

I tried it but I wont' know if it's right for a few days (waiting on my genetic testing). Mine said girl (everyone around me - including me - thinks it's a boy)! We want both so it really doesn't matter. :) What did yours say?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I tried this test this time but it was wrong for me!


----------



## mum2jaydon

My result was girl. i also did the bleach test which was girl, Chinese gender says girl and gender experts say girl. So it'll probably be a boy lol x


----------



## biscuits104

I feel like the same thing will happen to me! Gender experts and Chinese calendar say boy as well. :haha: 

When do you find out?


----------



## angelmum31

It was right for me!


----------



## mum2jaydon

I find out on the 19th, I can't wait. Time is dragging 
I'm so impatient lol 
Angelmum what are you having x


----------



## Tesh23

I think this is prob the only one I haven't done yet lol. I really feel baby is a girl but Chinese, gender experts, ring test, cabbage test all say boy.

Only ones that have said girl are the heartrate theory and the 'fish hook eye test'! 

Have my scan on the 22ND can't wait. 

Has anyone else Heard of the fish hook eye test? I saw a ressurectd thread from 2011 over on second tri- wonder if it's worth a shot starting a new one here? 

Anyway everyone going for scans soon please update!!


----------



## mum2jaydon

Tesh23 said:


> I think this is prob the only one I haven't done yet lol. I really feel baby is a girl but Chinese, gender experts, ring test, cabbage test all say boy.
> 
> Only ones that have said girl are the heartrate theory and the 'fish hook eye test'!
> 
> Have my scan on the 22ND can't wait.
> 
> Has anyone else Heard of the fish hook eye test? I saw a ressurectd thread from 2011 over on second tri- wonder if it's worth a shot starting a new one here?
> 
> Anyway everyone going for scans soon please update!!


I've heard of it and tried to do it but couldn't see anything, think I'm doing it wrong lol x


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

How do you do the baking soda test?


----------



## Lucy3

I got the same result both pregnancies, both said boy so was right first time but wrong this time :)


----------



## mum2jaydon

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> How do you do the baking soda test?

So u put a table spoon of baking soda or bicarbonate of soda in a cup, then add some of ur wee (gross I know lol) if it froths like the head on a beer it's a boy if it does nothing it's a girl x


----------



## summermoee

this test said boy for me but i am having a girl :)


----------



## biscuits104

I just got the results of my genetic test and they say girl, so I guess this one was right for me! :happydance: Although I am going to ask my dr to confirm on Monday when I go for my ultrasound. :haha: We were so convinced it was a boy, we can hardly believe it.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Ok so what does it mean if it bubbles a bit but itsnt all foamy? I looked up pics on google but all i found were ones that were frothing and spilling over the top?


----------



## mum2jaydon

If it fizzes like sprite it's a girl 

Congratulations biscuits!! X


----------



## Spudtastic

I did the baking soda test twice and each time it said boy. My anatomy scan said girl.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Lol so earlier when i was googling test results i saw this one. Dh looked over and asked "is that a custard? Im hungry" and when i told him what it was he died. :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Oh no priceless! Lol poor man


----------



## laughingduck

Do you have to use first morning urine? What stage of pregnancy works for this, or does it matter?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol at your DH! :haha:


----------

